# Shear bolt '89 521



## Tambourineman (Jan 14, 2014)

I have a Toro 512 model 38052 SN 9001405. I broke my first ever shear bolt. The auger blades for this one attached to a large drum. My local Toro repair shop had Briggs & Stratton shear bolts they said would fit, but the only ones they have are too short and I could not find longer ones on the internet. Ace suggested grade 2 bolts as did another respected equipment dealer. I put a grade 3 bolt in as we have 1 & 1/2 feet coming tomorrow. I called Toro as the part number (321-10) did not show the dimensions. They said it was 2 inches long which is the length of the one I got from the Toro repair shop. The end of the shear bolt barely comes out the hole but I cannot get a nut to catch. My auger gear box was replaced last year. Was the grade 2 bolt a bad move? Any other quick options? I thought of using a hose clamp to hold the actual shear bolt in place without a nut. Of course there's always duct tape.  I had to screw and pound the shear bolt into the hole and had to really work to get it out in order to replace it with the grade 2 bolt. The actual shear bolt might stay even without a nut on the end. Any long term options?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello TM, welcome to *SBF!! *toro uses a grade 5 bolt, you will need one probably 2 1/4" long


----------



## Tambourineman (Jan 14, 2014)

DetDrBuzzard, thanks for your reply. 

As you can tell I am inexperienced as to power equipment. 

I meant to say I put a grade 2 bolt in, not a grade 3. Searching briefly I think a grade 5 is stronger and less likely to shear than a grade 2. My goto Toro repair shop said not to use a bolt as it would destroy my auger gearbox (I don't know why last year the gearbox failed (the shear bolt did not shear) but it was an expensive repair which I would like to avoid), but the second Toro dealer/shop instantly understood my problem when I told them I had one with a drum. They said to use their grade 2 bolt. I had showed a picture of my snowblower to my goto shop so they knew I had a drum and they still sold me bolts that were too short. I had no choice so I put the grade 2 in. I have since read thru old posts here and find old Toros do not use shear pins under the theory that if it hits something it stops the engine. Maybe that's why there is nothing in the manual about replacing shear pins.

So do I need to remove the grade 2 and replace it with a grade 5 tomorrow before the snow assuming I can find someone in the Boston area that has one? I see you have several 521's so you may know it is not that easy to replace a bolt as the U shaped hole access cutouts are very small and there is not a lot of room between the outer drum and the skirt around the auger blades although after many trial and errors I found a technique that at least makes it do-able.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you might be ok using grade 2 or grade 3 bolts but they may break too easy as compared to a grade 5. lucky for me I've never had a bolt break. right now there isn't much snow on the ground so I've scouted my property and my neighbors where I blow snow for any debris that shouldn't be ingested by a snowblower. one auger gear is brass and can just wear out over time, it would eventually wear out if both gears were made of steel


----------

